# Temporary workers comp insurance?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unless they are "employees", and there are more than three, I doubt you would be able to include them in the policy. Certain states have different regulations regarding it, so you may have to take it up with your homeowner's insurance or the state where you live.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It is the law where I am so it would be worth a call to find out for sure and be safe.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've carried worker's comp on just one employee before. It would be a good idea to check with your homeowner's policy/agent as it may cover them without going to the extra expense of a worker's comp policy.


----------

